# Advice/Tips for Young Couple In Paphos!



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Me and my partner are 18, 19 and are moving to Paphos on 7th May! SO excited but so nervous as I have only been to Cyprus once when much younger.

We both have jobs lined up to work at Aphrodite Hills resort.

I'm new to the forum but have spent time looking through past threads and know that many people have asked the same things but I'm looking for any advice and tips on moving as we are young we don't want to panic when we arrive.

We have researched Pahos and Cyprus but personal experiences are a big help.

Anybody been to Aphrodite Hills or Paphiessa? As a youngish girl am I comfortabley safe enough to be on my own around Paphos?

Any advice/tips would be GREATLY appriecated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Welcome to the forum.
Will you be living in at the resort or living in paphos?
Aphrodite hills is a very upmarket golf resort but I would think that for someone of your age when not working there won't be a lot to amuse you.
The resort is a few minutes drive from Paphos in a very beautiful location overlooking the coast and Aphrodites rock.

I am sure you will enjoy working there.


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Welcome to the forum.
> Will you be living in at the resort or living in paphos?
> Aphrodite hills is a very upmarket golf resort but I would think that for someone of your age when not working there won't be a lot to amuse you.
> The resort is a few minutes drive from Paphos in a very beautiful location overlooking the coast and Aphrodites rock.
> ...


Thanks 
Yeah we will be living in the resort for at least the first six months until we get our feet on the ground.

Yes we also thought the same about our spare time at the resort, although there is a village square in the resort apparently. As we won't be driving in Cyprus would walking to Paphos and the beach be an option or much too far?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Walking to Paphos is not an option, as it's about a 15-20 minute drive on the motorway. 

Having stayed at Aphrodite's Hill it's a lovely resort but if I had stayed for more than a few days I would have gotten bored fast. The village square is just a bunch of restaurants. There's weddings most weekends and they have a section where things like fashion shows etc.. happen but unless your job is customer facing, thus meeting new people all the time it may get quite boring for you.

If possible consider long-term car rental, around 300-500 euros a month depending on the season.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> Thanks
> Yeah we will be living in the resort for at least the first six months until we get our feet on the ground.
> 
> Yes we also thought the same about our spare time at the resort, although there is a village square in the resort apparently. As we won't be driving in Cyprus would walking to Paphos and the beach be an option or much too far?


Walking to the coast would be an option but not to Paphos. Its too far to walk.
Yes there is a 'village square' at the resort but I don't know what its like at nights. To my way of thinking probably not a great deal going on there.
We sometimes go to the resort to meet with clients and it is not very busy in the 'village square ' during the day. Maybe it livens up at nights


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Walking to Paphos is not an option, as it's about a 15-20 minute drive on the motorway.
> 
> Having stayed at Aphrodite's Hill it's a lovely resort but if I had stayed for more than a few days I would have gotten bored fast. The village square is just a bunch of restaurants. There's weddings most weekends and they have a section where things like fashion shows etc.. happen but unless your job is customer facing, thus meeting new people all the time it may get quite boring for you.
> 
> If possible consider long-term car rental, around 300-500 euros a month depending on the season.


zin I think you have to be 21 to hire a car? I might be wrong though.
The other possiblity would be to get mopeds although it always scares me to see young people on them among the Cyprus drivers.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't think you have to be by law, it's just preferred by car rental companies, I have rented in Cyprus when I was 18/19. I would be surprised if they would get turned away for long-term rental, maybe asked to pay a little bit more because of their age.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Some companies have older cars which they rent out very cheaply long term. Maybe with an older car the age of the driver wouldn't matter so much to the companies either


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

zin said:


> Walking to Paphos is not an option, as it's about a 15-20 minute drive on the motorway.
> 
> Having stayed at Aphrodite's Hill it's a lovely resort but if I had stayed for more than a few days I would have gotten bored fast. The village square is just a bunch of restaurants. There's weddings most weekends and they have a section where things like fashion shows etc.. happen but unless your job is customer facing, thus meeting new people all the time it may get quite boring for you.
> 
> If possible consider long-term car rental, around 300-500 euros a month depending on the season.


Not great about not being walking distance ): Aphrodite Hills is sounding worse and worse!

What are buses like in that area? Are there villages or anything within walking distance of the resort or literally in the middle of nowhere?

Car rental isn't an option as we wouldn't have been driving long enough and as Veronica said I think we're have to be 21.


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Veronica said:


> zin I think you have to be 21 to hire a car? I might be wrong though.
> The other possiblity would be to get mopeds although it always scares me to see young people on them among the Cyprus drivers.


Will definately look into mopeds but with having only one day off a week and long days would heavily depend on price but maybe something to look into when we get over there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> Not great about not being walking distance ): Aphrodite Hills is sounding worse and worse!
> 
> What are buses like in that area? Are there villages or anything within walking distance of the resort or literally in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> Car rental isn't an option as we wouldn't have been driving long enough and as Veronica said I think we're have to be 21.


You might find that there will be other people working there who would give you lifts into Paphos.
Also as I said earlier maybe mopeds would be an option. The old road (B6) is fairly quiet and you would soon get into Paphos or one of the villages such as mandria on a moped. Just don't get into the stupid habit people have here of riding them without helmets. It makes me cringe every time I see that.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> Will definately look into mopeds but with having only one day off a week and long days would heavily depend on price but maybe something to look into when we get over there.


If you only have one day a week off you will probably find you will be quite happy on that day to stroll down to the beach to relax and have a swim in the Med.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aphrodite hills is a beautiful resort and I am sure that once you settle in and make some friends you will fine there. Treat it as an adventure.


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Veronica said:


> If you only have one day a week off you will probably find you will be quite happy on that day to stroll down to the beach to relax and have a swim in the Med.


That sounds like bliss and with Paphos being further than thought will probably be likely to happen. I am hoping there is a village or shops, i.e. supermarkets etc. near by though.

We're coming over for a week holiday to Paphos before starting work so hopefully will get a good chance to explore! Anything to know about Paphiessa?, apparently a nice ten minute walk to the harbour.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The closest village would be Kouklia and I doubt even that is close enough to walk to.

I don't know Paphiessa I'm afraid.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just measured the distance from Aphrodite hills to Kouklia on google earth.
Its about 4.5 kms,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking again at google earth there are some rough tracks which go across country to Kouklia which would ony be about 2kms.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Google earth are idiots. They have Secret valley golf resort marked as Kouklia


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Looking again at google earth there are some rough tracks which go across country to Kouklia which would ony be about 2kms.


Thank you so much for your information Veronica, it's great!

Looking into Kouklia just now. Will definately attempt to adventure there and see what it's like to walk and what it's got to offer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> Thank you so much for your information Veronica, it's great!
> 
> Looking into Kouklia just now. Will definately attempt to adventure there and see what it's like to walk and what it's got to offer


Erm it isnt Kouklia. Its secret valley golf resort. Google earth have got it wrong.
I will measure the distance to Kouklia (the real Kouklia)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its 6.5 kms to Kouklia


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright, okay. Closer than Paphos but still not great. Sure will get into things when get out there to explore


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cutting through to secret valley on the rough tracks and then from there to Kouklia on some more rough tracks cuts it down to about 4.5 kms


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, will attempt it when get over there and see how it goes, probably just end up lost! ha.

Been looking into Kouklia and most sites mention Aphrodite Hills as being near by.

What are buses like over there?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> Okay, will attempt it when get over there and see how it goes, probably just end up lost! ha.
> 
> Been looking into Kouklia and most sites mention Aphrodite Hills as being near by.
> 
> What are buses like over there?


The bus services are quite good between the towns but I don't know whether there is a bus service that serves Aphrodite hills. You would have to ask the resort.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They would more than likely have a bus service for guests to the airport no doubt so that would be something. From there you can take a bus to town. 

The "village square" if I recall has a kiosk/mini-supermarket from what I remember and there's even a Starbucks (or Costa coffee, one of the two)


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you both for all your help and advice!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> They would more than likely have a bus service for guests to the airport no doubt so that would be something. From there you can take a bus to town.
> 
> The "village square" if I recall has a kiosk/mini-supermarket from what I remember and there's even a Starbucks (or Costa coffee, one of the two)


You need to take out a mortgage to drink coffee in costa coffee


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> You need to take out a mortgage to drink coffee in ------- Cyprus


fixed.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Like Veronica and Zin said, Aphrodite Hills is nice but there is not much to do. If you are going to be living in Cyprus for at least 6 months I would definitly look at buying a little scooter or if possible the cheapest second hand car you can find. You can sell it when you leave, but at least it gives you the option to get to the real supermarkets, out to Coral Bay, some of the pubs and places on Tombs of the Kings and the harbour where I am sure you will want to go. You are also only about 25 minutes drive to Limassol where there is a nice promenade and good nightlife.

As for walking to the beach, it depends on your tolerance for heat, even walking 1 kilometer in the summer may be too much if you are not used to it. I am a runner and can run in any weather but my wife refuses in such heat.


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice has been a great help. The big move is on Saturday, SO excited 

One last question though, if anyone can help..
We are being picked up from Paphos Hospital to Aphrodite Hills, how easy is the hospital to find and get to from the harbour?, walking distance?

Many thanks again  Megg.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> Thank you for all the advice has been a great help. The big move is on Saturday, SO excited
> 
> One last question though, if anyone can help..
> We are being picked up from Paphos Hospital to Aphrodite Hills, how easy is the hospital to find and get to from the harbour?, walking distance?
> ...


Why in the world would anyone arrange to pick you up at the hospital?
Its certainly too far to walk unless you are into walking in a big way.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just had a quick measure and its over 7 kms. If its during the day and its hot it would not be a pleasant walk.


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

We wondered the same. We asked for airport and they gave us hospital!
I'm just guessing it's closer for them?

Is it far from the harbour?, as in would a taxi cost a fortune just to get there?
We're already doing a ten minute walk with luggage just from Papheissa to the harbour & no i'm really not into walking ): ha


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> We wondered the same. We asked for airport and they gave us hospital!
> I'm just guessing it's closer for them?
> 
> Is it far from the harbour?, as in would a taxi cost a fortune just to get there?
> We're already doing a ten minute walk with luggage just from Papheissa to the harbour & no i'm really not into walking ): ha


Ermmm!!!!! Why are you going to the harbour from Paphiessa to get to the hospital?


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

I honestly have no idea where anything is but the harbour so thought that'd be a good start.
I'm guessing you're saying it's closer to Paphiessa then?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> I honestly have no idea where anything is but the harbour so thought that'd be a good start.
> I'm guessing you're saying it's closer to Paphiessa then?


Well by going to the harbour you are going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So thats a 10 minute walk you can do without


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking at the map of where the Paphiessa is it looks as though it is on the edge of Universal and it is more than 10 minutes to the harbour from there. Not a lot of point in doing that walk if you dont need to.


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Veronica said:


> So thats a 10 minute walk you can do without


Thanks for the heads up!  I'm sure I'll be running into an internet cafe e-mailing you saying I'm lost soon but thanks, you've been a great help.

I think I better go search google maps for a while


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MeggKelsie said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I'm sure I'll be running into an internet cafe e-mailing you saying I'm lost soon but thanks, you've been a great help.
> 
> I think I better go search google maps for a while


Just measured and its about 2 k from the Paphiessa to the harbour.
Why not look at bus times and catch a bus at the edge of universal up to the main roundabout. Not far to walk to the hospital from there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a link to the bus company website. 

Pafos Buses,Paphos Cyprus Bus,Cyprus Coaches,Transport Travel Excursions


----------



## MeggKelsie (Apr 25, 2011)

Veronica said:


> This is a link to the bus company website.
> 
> Pafos Buses,Paphos Cyprus Bus,Cyprus Coaches,Transport Travel Excursions


Thanks Veronica,


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If memory serves the hospital is at the beginning of the motorway which goes towards Limassol. I would suspect picking you up from the airport would be on the way albeit with a small detour off the motorway. Whoever is picking you up is being lazy, especially as the hotel probably provides an airport service for their guests.


----------

